# Looking for TAIC manuals 22 (Frank/Hayate) and 24 (Myrt/Saiun)



## tomo pauk (Jan 21, 2021)

Those manuals are listed in the PDF attached below, however only the front page of each can be accessed. Unlike, for example, the manuals for Betty and Peggy that are available as whole.
So if anyone can help out with the manuals 22 and 24, that would've been great.


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 21, 2021)

for 22 I went back to my source OPNAV-16-V No. T122, January 1945, technical air intelligence center summary No. 22, new Japanese Army fighter, Frank. Report No. 13-c(16), USSBS Index Section 6 - NDL Digital Collections and find that is one page only, Same with OPNAV-16-V No. T124, February 1945, technical air intelligence center summary No. 24, Myrt II. Report No. 13-c(18), USSBS Index Section 6 - 国立国会図書館デジタルコレクション for report 24. 

I found nothing looking at worldcat.org which really surprised me. Maybe a better search string would help

Looking elsewhere I found this page 詳細検索結果｜「シリーズ名:Intelligence, Naval: Combat information and intelligence bulletins」に一致する資料： 62件中16から30件目｜国立国会図書館サーチ
which lead to this page https://iss.ndl.go.jp/books/R100000002-I000007745049-00
which shows on the RH side 






If that does not work maybe Shinpachi can advise how to contact the National Diet Library to have the items re-digitized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you for the feedback.
I'd have to call 

 Shinpachi
once again


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 22, 2021)

They would be all.


----------

